# New HSS928 - 5w30 or 10w30???



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Good Evening,

Since I am taking delivery of my new unit from Home Depot and I need to fill it with oil, I want to get it before hand.

Does Honda call for 5w-30 or 10w-30?

Thank you!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always use a full synthetic 5W30 or even a 0W30 for snow blowers , you want that oil able to splash on cold start. Any good auto type is fine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

nitehawk55 said:


> Always use a full synthetic 5W30 or even a 0W30 for snow blowers , you want that oil able to splash on cold start. Any good auto type is fine.


This is a NEW machine. he has to break it in first before using synthetic.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Some say to use regular oil for the break-in because synthetic is so slippery that the rings won't break in and seat. I disagree with this as at one time this was said about car engines and now synthetic is standard OEM from several manufacturers. I believe the rings will seat and I want the slipperiness and tge benefit of the rolling resistance of the synthetic oil.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Syn is fine , that's baloney about using dino oil.
Yeah I'm old school too but either works.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

So…..

5w30 or 10w30?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you use synthetic, doesn't matter, if Dino then 5w30.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use 5W30 Full Synthetic in all my small equipment .....


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

I will see if I can track down some 5w30 Honda Oil tomorrow locally. If not, I may stop at the Honda Dealer and get a 5w30 Synthetic Blend.

Home Depot only has Honda 10w-30.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm a big proponent of listening to the engineers that designed these engines.

When you buy a NEW Honda snowblower , Honda provides the oil. 5W-30 regular oil.
In my area we can use either 5 or 10W-30 because it very rarely gets below zero.

They also provide an owners manual which the new owner should read.
It answers most basic questions.

Oil questions have no win answers.

I listen to the guys who engineered these fabulous engines.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

You don't want to use a 10W , that's the rated thickness. W stands for winter. Thin on cold start = GOOD.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Synthetic is a bit better as a friction reducer but not that much better . It will break in on either.....trust me


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

I was hoping they would include oil, but some of the reviews I read online indicates the oil was missing or 1 quart shy. I am trying to be proactive and think a head. 



orangputeh said:


> I'm a big proponent of listening to the engineers that designed these engines.
> 
> When you buy a NEW Honda snowblower , Honda provides the oil. 5W-30 regular oil.
> In my area we can use either 5 or 10W-30 because it very rarely gets below zero.
> ...


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

you can use any brand of 5w30 you like, any type. i personally like to use the kawasaki full synthettic we carry at work because it contrains some zinc and is a full synthetic, but any high quality name brand oil is fine. 10w30 is more of a spring summer fall oil for temperature below 40 degrees you want a 5w30


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

PERsonally, I like to run new engines in on dino... if nothing else it's generally cheaper and it may take a few changes to get the block flushed out good... every unit can vary, and you don't know what you've got until you fire it up and see.

In MI I'd stick to 5-30, yep... at least to begin with.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Michigan_Snow said:


> Does Honda call for 5w-30 or 10w-30?


5w-30 dino for the break-in, and then synthetic 5w30 for life, changed at least annually.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Michigan_Snow said:


> I was hoping they would include oil, but some of the reviews I read online indicates the oil was missing or 1 quart shy. I am trying to be proactive and think a head.


What does the owner's manual say? One came with the new machine. Why would we know more than the manufacturer who made your machine?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

WrenchIt said:


> What does the owner's manual say? One came with the new machine. Why would we know more than the manufacturer who made your machine?


To be fair... I'd say some of us have at least a 50-50 shot at doing better, especially these days. I think the manual looks good on paper, but years of real-world experience may at least supplement that information. In addition, local conditions/temperatures can play a role, as mentioned.

It never hurts to ask again if you're not sure. 🍻


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> What does the owner's manual say?


What I said...


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

tabora said:


> What I said...


Fully agreed, if OAT hits -20 you'd definitely want the 5-30. 🍻


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

My apologies, but I haven’t taken delivery yet. I purchased it from Home Depot so that means I will need to fill the oil. While I am aware the machine should come with oil, some of the information I have come across online has indicated that the oil is missing at times.

Hence, why I make the post asking the question. Since I do not have the machine yet, I don’t have the owners manual yet.

Hence, planning ahead, and asking… 





WrenchIt said:


> What does the owner's manual say? One came with the new machine. Why would we know more than the manufacturer who made your machine?


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

SAE 5w-30 it is then. Thank you everyone’s assistance.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Michigan_Snow said:


> SAE 5w-30 it is then. Thank you everyone’s assistance.


Stay in touch and let us know how it goes.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Michigan_Snow said:


> Hence, why I make the post asking the question. Since I do not have the machine yet, I don’t have the owners manual yet.


Fetch it here: https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31V45A155.pdf

I don't think I've purchased a piece of equipment in the last 20 years without downloading the owners manual first. I'm a deep research kind of guy.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

tabora said:


> What I said...


I KNOW you what the manual says, my comment was directed to the OP. He could have compared the manual's chart to what is being said here.


Yanmar Ronin said:


> To be fair... I'd say some of us have at least a 50-50 shot at doing better,


50-50 are not great odds when you are dealing with a multi thousand dollar new machine. I still maintain that you cannot go wrong with the mfr's recommendations for basic info like gas, oil and routine maintenance. Maybe you can do better with more esoteric items, like jetting for altitude and other adjustments, (or frequency of maint items) but we are talking basics here.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> I KNOW you what the manual says, my comment was directed to the OP. He could have compared the manual's chart to what is being said here.
> 
> 50-50 are not great odds when you are dealing with a multi thousand dollar new machine. I still maintain that you cannot go wrong with the mfr's recommendations for basic info like gas, oil and routine maintenance. Maybe you can do better with more esoteric items, like jetting for altitude and other adjustments, (or frequency of maint items) but we are talking basics here.


I think I was very clear the reason why I was asking a question regarding the oil recommendation and not having the owners manual in hand yet. 

Mr. Rogers use to say “The first way is to be kind. The second way is to be kind. The third way is to be kind”

I really do hope you have a wonderful week and holiday.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

WrenchIt said:


> ...but we are talking basics here.


Exactly... so let's keep it basic (and cool please).

The manufacturer likely bases their numbers on the harshest operating conditions foreseen (in this case -20*°* F). These recommendations _may_ not be applicable in every situation. For instance, I have no need here for 5-30 because it just doesn't get that cold.

The manual also states periods for oil changes... so if you find dirty oil do you keep running it because that's what the "Book" says is OK? Or do you use common sense and get it outta there.

?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

And before I put away my soapbox... another thing to remember is that all oils rated at a specific viscosity do not perform equally... another case of the "real world" not exactly agreeing with what's printed.

A very simple example, from one of Project Farm's videos. These three oils are all rated the same (10-30) but their performance at -15*°* F varies significantly.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I Run 10W30 In Everything Up Here In The Frozen Tundra. DINO OR SYN. And Never Had Any Problems What So Ever. And That Is All The More I Am Saying On This 1.







*


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

All this talk of oil type but Temp of engine when started kinds dictates? If it’s a heated garage or above 40. Doesn’t matter. If stored outside below 30 thinner oil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

groomerz said:


> All this talk of oil type but Temp of engine when started kinds dictates? If it’s a heated garage or above 40. Doesn’t matter. If stored outside below 30 thinner oil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^ This too.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Was not aware Amazon puts out their own oil (wonder who makes it) ... but of course, being Amazon, why not ... I mean they even have their own space shuttle ....


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I run 5W30 dino oil for the first oil change and then 5W30 full synthetic after that. Mine came from the dealership with dino oil installed. Definitely check your oil levels before you run the blower.
For 20 years I started my Honda with the recoil and I can say with full certainty. "Here in Canada when the weather gets cold it is much easier to pull over a motor with full synthetic motor oil when the engine is cold". Ease of resistance means less friction, which means less wear. 
For some reason our Honda dealers here don't even stock synthetic 5W30. They should. After 20 years my Hondas engine ran as strong as it did when it was first broken in. They are great engines.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> The manual also states periods for oil changes... so if you find dirty oil do you keep running it because that's what the "Book" says is OK? Or do you use common sense and get it outta there.


Well, if you can id dirty oil, by sight, more power to you. I'd base the oil change based on number of hours the engine ran with some windage for how long each time. If I felt the engine ran most of the time for a long enough period of time to burn off moisture, that would make a difference compared to light snowfalls with the engine on for say half an hour or less. Were I concerned about the oil, I would have it analyzed, as I do with my cars. My GMC van has a computer that tells me how much oil life is left in the oil. I've checked that with an oil analysis and so far, it seems to be right on the money. That said, I change the oil when its down to 20% life or lower.


Yanmar Ronin said:


> A very simple example, from one of Project Farm's videos.


Chemical engineers do a lot more tests than what was shown in the video. And these simplistic tests don't show much beyond a pitch for Amazon brand oil. If Honda wants SJ oil, as far as I am concerned, any brand that meets the SJ requirements is good enough. YMMV.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I thought you said this was "basic"... 😎

I trust my 40+ years of experience... which is good enough for me, and as I've yet to blow or otherwise destroy an engine I guess it's good enough for them too. 

YMMV.

LLAP 🖖🍻


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

With synthetic it does not make a lot of difference between 5 and 10. I use 10 as Mobile 4T cycle oil is readily available and I used it in the cycles , lawnmower. I keep my snow-blowers in the shed outside and even the pull start Yahamah will fire up sub zero ok (3 good pulls) - the electric start Honda no issue and I let both warm up a bit before proceeding. 

I am inclined to break in on conventional, more because its neutral at worst and may help some. Pretty much all it comes with that so just run it to the first oil change. 

The only machine I have ever had that used a break in oil was the Passat Diesel and I still don't know what was different. Makeup was the normal oil. You did the first change at 5k and then onto a 10k interval for the Synthetic they used after that.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

_The manual also states periods for oil changes... so if you find dirty oil do you keep running it because that's what the "Book" says is OK? Or do you use common sense and get it outta there. _

Well as soon as you change the oil in the Passat (diesel) its dirty again. Cleanin git up could take a few changes (grin) 

I spent a career dealing with backup generators (mostly diesel, a couple natural gas) - mfg says 1 year on a Diesel, I ran them 5 years (26 hours a year more or less). Watched the additives via oil sampling, probably could have run 10. 

_Ease of resistance means less friction, which means less wear. _

That is not quite correct though I am also a syn kind of guy. Ease of crank means the oil has not thickened up (syn is great, dyno sucks that way) . So there is a relevancy that the flow is better at start and that will reduce wear. How much? Not a clue. As kind of a ref, a backup gen racks up to 1800 RPM immediately (4 pole) and I never had one with any issues on conventional (yes it was a 50+ deg F room) and the block heaters were kept going. 

The engine cranks easier and starts easier which is why I use it. The wear aspect may be of benefit and likely is but no one I know of has ever quantified it. 

That said, VW put in the book that 10k was the recommended change interval (syn) . That tells you a lot on how long an oil is good for, syn or dyno (if its diesle rated) and that is a diesel engine that runs dirty. Oil is black as soon as you start it up after an oil change. 

I don't pay attention to the mfg hours. I have no issues with 5 years on syn oil in the yard machines. The Yamaha has 22 some odd years on it doing that, still runs like new. Dyno I would change it every couple of years if it was not a diesel rated dyno (aka Delo 400 and that is danged near a synthetic oil though it is dyno and thickens up at low temps, ergo, reason I went to Syn). 

Flip side is it does not hurt to change oil more often than really needed and if that is a comfort, well its your machine and how you sleep at night is important and it does not cost much.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

RC20 said:


> Well as soon as you change the oil in the Passat (diesel) its dirty again. Cleanin git up could take a few changes (grin)...


Shirley... surely the bet's off for diesels... 🤣 And road-going equipment in general... many more factors at play and mileage is generally a good mark to follow.

Our little one-cylinder wonders are thankfully very simple machines... 🍻


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Package arrived and was not missing the Honda Oil so it made a things bit easier. Thank you all for your assistance!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Michigan_Snow said:


> Package arrived and was not missing the Honda Oil so it made a things bit easier. Thank you all for your assistance!


Excellent... make sure to keep checking it before every engine start/use. Look for low oil level and/or any signs of contamination (metal sparklies etc.) It's not unusual for a new engine to use a little oil during the first few hours as it 'breaks in'... nothing to worry about, just keep it topped up.

Ohyeah... we like pictures... 🤞👍


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

WrenchIt said:


> What does the owner's manual say? One came with the new machine. Why would we know more than the manufacturer who made your machine?


^^ this. what does your owners manual say?


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

I am not sure if you read the posts in the thread or not, but this question was prior to taking delivery and concerned that the oil/owners manual would not be included as there was some mixed reviews from HD that some items would be missing.

So I was being proactive, hence this thread. Is that you WrenchIt? I thought multiple accounts was taboo. 🤣🤣🤣

I really hope you have a better week, cheers!





WIHD said:


> ^^ this. what does your owners manual say?


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

Michigan_Snow said:


> I am not sure if you read the posts in the thread or not, but this question was prior to taking delivery and concerned that the oil/owners manual would not be included as there was some mixed reviews from HD that some items would be missing.
> 
> So I was being proactive, hence this thread. Is that you WrenchIt? I thought multiple accounts was taboo. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I really hope you have a better week, cheers!


?? no idea who Wrenchit is.

You can download the PDF manual for prob any machine out there online for free. Good luck.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

WIHD said:


> ?? no idea who Wrenchit is.
> 
> You can download the PDF manual for prob any machine out there online for free. Good luck.


Took delivery last week, everything was there (oil and manual), so I am good. Machine is sitting in the garage waiting like a little kid in Christmas morning.

If I did my research correctly, I purchased mine from HD also…. I do hope your oil leaks were resolved


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

It's not Wrenchit. 

Steady on.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

WIHD said:


> ?? no idea who Wrenchit is.
> 
> You can download the PDF manual for prob any machine out there online for free. Good luck.


I think the OP is confusing you with me. He seems to think various members of this forum who say the same thing (check your manual - manufacturer knows best) are either one person or a conspiracy to make him read the directions.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> I think the OP is confusing you with me. He seems to think various members of this forum who say the same thing (check your manual - manufacturer knows best) are either one person or a conspiracy to make him read the directions.


No confusion, I just thought it was funny…. More tongue and cheek than anything. Oh well, cheers!

I really should identify my gender as some members just keep on saying “he”


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Michigan_Snow said:


> I really should identify my gender as some members just keep on saying “he”


Update your profile avatar; that might help?


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

tabora said:


> Update your profile avatar; that might help?


Andy, If M_S does that, then the only way anyone knows that person's gender would be if they checked the poster's profile - am I correct? How many of us do that unless we are looking for where they might be located?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> Andy, If M_S does that, then the only way anyone knows that person's gender would be if they checked the poster's profile


No, the avatar appears on every post; mine is:








We used to have a great contributor @SkunkyLawnmowers; hers was:


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

tabora said:


> No, the avatar appears on every post.....QUOTE]
> Ok, I misunderstood you. I was thinking profile, you said Avatar. Thanks.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I thought we were gender neutral here?


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

RC20 said:


> I thought we were gender neutral here?


I don’t know about you, but I have a name for my machine.


----------

